# Quantity Surveyor: want to move to Australia



## swati-can (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi friends,

I'm new to this forum, i have heard alot positive about this forum for expats.
I'm a Indian with 4 years of Quantity Surveying exp along with University degree in Civil Engg.
I want to know :

1. Does i qualify for immigration based on my profile for Australia ?

2. How should i proceed for immigration, should i apply for PR or should i search for a suitable VISA ?

3. For immigration does we require a prior job offer in hand or we can apply for PR and then search for a job ?

Hope to get some good advices soon !!
Thanks in advance !!

Regards

Swati from India


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

swati-can said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, i have heard alot positive about this forum for expats.
> I'm a Indian with 4 years of Quantity Surveying exp along with University degree in Civil Engg.
> ...



I would say first make up your mind where you want to move Canada or Australia coz I read this:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ity-surveyor-want-move-canada.html#post572148


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Quantity Surveyor is on the SOL list; however, you would need to have actually been working as a QS to be able to apply for a PR visa on that basis. The first thing you would need to do is get your skills assessed by AIQS.

2. You are better off obtaining a PR visa. You can either apply for an independent PR visa or apply for state sponsorship. I believe that WA would be your best bet at the moment due to your only having 4 years experience.
Owing to your limited experience, it will be very difficult to find an employer willing to sponsor you. Most of the positions that I have seen advertised that are offering sponsorship is for Associate Director and above and at this stage, you are about 6 years away from even having a sniff at jobs at that level.

3. If you are applying for a PR visa, you do not need a job offer. For employer sponsorship, I guess the name says it all and it's obvious that a job offer would be required.

I would advise that you visit the DIAC website and access the visa wizard. By entering your details, you will be able to have a better idea of the various visa types that you may be eligible for and you can then take it from them and decide which visa you are going for. Different visas have different requirements so, it would be difficult for most people to offer you advice until you have pinpointed the exact visa that you wish to apply for.


----------



## swati-can (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,

Actually i have researched a bit for Canada, but i found out that if you are not in 29 NOC list, its get very hard to find a VISA.
So i'm looking for Australia option also.

Thanks
Swati


----------



## swati-can (Jul 24, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> 1. Quantity Surveyor is on the SOL list; however, you would need to have actually been working as a QS to be able to apply for a PR visa on that basis. The first thing you would need to do is get your skills assessed by AIQS.
> 
> 2. You are better off obtaining a PR visa. You can either apply for an independent PR visa or apply for state sponsorship. I believe that WA would be your best bet at the moment due to your only having 4 years experience.
> Owing to your limited experience, it will be very difficult to find an employer willing to sponsor you. Most of the positions that I have seen advertised that are offering sponsorship is for Associate Director and above and at this stage, you are about 6 years away from even having a sniff at jobs at that level.
> ...



Hi Maz,

Thanks for the reply.
For better understanding, i will explain my profile in detail.
I'm having 4+ years of work ex in QS itself. I guess till the time i apply for VISA i will complete 5+ years.
Also i'm currently working in Leighton India(Subsidiary of Leighton International) one of the Australia's largest contractors.

Do you think the above profile will provide any benefits for searching a Job ?

Also do you have any idea how's the job market for QS in Australia ?

Thanks

Swati


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Have you spoken to your Line Manager about wanting to move? The fact that you work for an Australian company makes things a lot simpler, on the basis that they are willing to offer you an inter-company transfer.

I can't comment about how easy it will be for you to get a job in Oz in the event that you decide to apply for a PR visa and seek company sponsorship. It all depends on your skills, experience and how that fits in with what prospective employers are looking for in prospective staff. You should start applying for jobs as that will give you a better idea of what employers are after. Job adverts will also give you an indication of the sought-after skills and experience.

You also have to look at your area of specialism as that would dictate where you are most likely to find work. For e.g. if you have strong infrastructure and resources experience, then WA would be a good place to move to. On the other hand, if you have strong residential background, then VIC would be a more realistic choice.

Based on my research, it does seem that there lots of openings for suitably qualified and experienced QSs and contract administrators. Priority is always given to locals or those with work rights. Your ability to compete with the local market and secure employment will again come down to your experience and skills and how closely aligned they are to the employer's requirements.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi swati

welcome to the forum, have you gone thru the immi site, trust me, everything is written in clear words there. plus go through the sticky threads in the forum. as for working for an au company/contractor, all they are concerned about is references, if they can talk to someone within australia, nothing like it but if you sit in india working for them and give theri references, it works but not as good as doing a project in Australia (onshore). anyways, as for prior job for a visa is concerned, no you do not need a job, unless you are applying for employer sponsored visa. most people on PR visa come without a job, come here,s ettle down, apply for jobs and start afresh. we are in teh same boat, been around for over a month, loving it, a bit challenging but interesting how things move


----------



## swati-can (Jul 24, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Have you spoken to your Line Manager about wanting to move? The fact that you work for an Australian company makes things a lot simpler, on the basis that they are willing to offer you an inter-company transfer.
> 
> I can't comment about how easy it will be for you to get a job in Oz in the event that you decide to apply for a PR visa and seek company sponsorship. It all depends on your skills, experience and how that fits in with what prospective employers are looking for in prospective staff. You should start applying for jobs as that will give you a better idea of what employers are after. Job adverts will also give you an indication of the sought-after skills and experience.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply Maz,
I had a word with my seniors, but i don't think it will be easy moving intra company, as they will consider only after much seniority level.
Thanks for your guidance on QS jobs, i'm strong in residential buildings, can you guide me best place to look for jobs related to residential like brisbane, melbourne or sydney.
Thanks !

Swati


----------



## swati-can (Jul 24, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> hi swati
> 
> welcome to the forum, have you gone thru the immi site, trust me, everything is written in clear words there. plus go through the sticky threads in the forum. as for working for an au company/contractor, all they are concerned about is references, if they can talk to someone within australia, nothing like it but if you sit in india working for them and give theri references, it works but not as good as doing a project in Australia (onshore). anyways, as for prior job for a visa is concerned, no you do not need a job, unless you are applying for employer sponsored visa. most people on PR visa come without a job, come here,s ettle down, apply for jobs and start afresh. we are in teh same boat, been around for over a month, loving it, a bit challenging but interesting how things move


Hi Anj,
Thanks for your reply, I have read all your post, i'm a great fan of yours. I like the way you are actively helping & guiding many ppls. Also good to know that u r also frm Gurgaon. 
I need help in one topic, If i'm a primary applicant (175) & my husband is secondary applicant, and if our VISA is granted then can my husband apply for jobs in Australia.
Also we both r wrking in gurgaon, can it happen that after VISA grant my hubby alone travels to Aus and search the job first and get settled or it is necessary for primary applicant to be there ?. i'm bit worried abt leaving all our settled career and then searching from fresh, so we thought if we can do job search in steps.

Thanks 
Swati


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

swati-can said:


> Thanks for reply Maz,
> I had a word with my seniors, but i don't think it will be easy moving intra company, as they will consider only after much seniority level.
> Thanks for your guidance on QS jobs, i'm strong in residential buildings, can you guide me best place to look for jobs related to residential like brisbane, melbourne or sydney.
> Thanks !
> ...


Hi Swati

The fact that your Line Manager is not willing to instigate a transfer should not deter you. I worked for a company in the UK and had a similar line manager who refused to complete the paperwork for me to get a transfer. I decided to have a quiet word with HR and that was quickly sorted out.

If your HR department is impartial and trustworthy, I would advise that you approach them directly.

Other option is to apply to Leighton Contractors in Australia directly. I do know that they have a fair bit of work on as I have previously interviewed with them. However, my experience with them have been in Perth and for an Infrastructure Project (QS role), so I can't comment about their operations elsewhere.

Based on my research, it does seem that there are a fair few residential Projects ongoing in Melbourne and surrounding areas. There are also jobs in Sydney but to a lesser extent.

I've been using Seek website as well as contacting agents and employers directly, with varying degrees of success. It does take a while to find a job so, even when it looks like you won't ever get an answer to your email, do persevere. As time goes on, based on the contact with agents and prospective employers, you'll learn enough to be able to tailor your CV and start getting some positive response and interviews.

Good luck.


----------



## vijaysuneelkumar (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi Swathi,

Have you moved to Australia?

Please update on how you prepared your reference letters and if possible please attached a copy of that.


----------



## Siphesihle (Mar 15, 2018)

This is my first step starting this process. What is the process i am a Quantity Surveyor


----------

